# FR: How to indicate accent marks while spelling a word?



## Laudator

Say if I were to spell out a word like “élève” to other people in French, should I say:

e l’accent aigu - l - e l’accent grave - v - e

Or

e accent aigu - l - e accent grave - v - e

That is, do I use articles or not? Also for le tréma et la cédille, it’s “i le tréma” or “i tréma”, “c cédille” or “c la cédille”? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

You shouldn't use any articles. Note however that the word _accent_ is usually omitted:

é = E (accent) aigu
è = E (accent) grave
ê = E (accent) circonflexe
ë = E tréma
ç = C cédille


----------



## Laudator

Thank you very much, a useful piece of information.


----------



## wildan1

It's also common for some people to orally describe_ É_ just by pronouncing it (« é »)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


Maître Capello said:


> Note however that the word _accent_ is usually omitted:
> é = E (accent) aigu
> è = E (accent) grave
> ê = E (accent) circonflexe


Je n'avais encore jamais rencontré la formule sans "accent".


wildan1 said:


> It's also common for some people to orally describe_ É_ just by pronouncing it (« é »)


----------



## Maître Capello

I believe the pronunciation « é » is used especially in France – we don't use it much in Switzerland. That being said, I've often heard French people say « é » even when the letter is a mere _E_ without an accent mark. I'm therefore not sure you can really say « é » to distinguish the accented _É_ from the bare _E_.

Anyway, when spelling out words in French, accent marks are often disregarded. For example, _élève_ is often spelled out: E - L - E - V - E. Accent marks are typically spelled out only when there is a risk of confusion.


----------



## OLN

Comme atcheque, j'épelle les E accentués "E accent aigu", "E accent grave" et "E accent circonflexe". C'est comme ça qu'on l'a appris à l'école. 
Dans ma région, on prononce la lettre E [ə] et pas [e] à l'allemande ou à l'espagnole.

Alphabet français — Wikipédia


----------



## Stéphane89

atcheque said:


> Je n'avais encore jamais rencontré la formule sans "accent".



Pareil pour moi : il me semble que je n'ai jamais entendu "e aigu", "e grave" ou "e circonflexe".


----------



## Maître Capello

Il semblerait donc que ce ne soit qu'en Suisse que l'on omet généralement le mot _accent_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pareil que mes compatriotes ; je n'ai jamais entendu "e aigu", "e grave" (là, j'imagine une petite lettre qui a une mauvaise nouvelle à annoncer ).
Je dis "*e accent aigu*" ou "*é*", surtout quand j'épelle vite, pour une fin de mot par exemple :
_""jetée", "é - e""_



Maître Capello said:


> That being said, I've often heard French people say « é » even when the letter is a mere E without an accent mark. I'm therefore not sure you can really say « é » to distinguish the accented É from the bare E.


Ça, je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus  J'ai extrêmement de mal à le concevoir, surtout pour les noms de famille où il peut très bien être possible d'avoir un "e" ou un "é".


----------



## Maître Capello

Et vous arrive-t-il aussi, à vous Français et Belges, de ne pas du tout indiquer les accents ? Ou les mentionnez-vous systématiquement ?


----------



## Stéphane89

Maître Capello said:


> Et vous arrive-t-il aussi, à vous Français et Belges, de ne pas du tout indiquer les accents ? Ou les mentionnez-vous systématiquement ?



Oui, cela m'arrive dans certaines situations. Tout dépend de mon interlocuteur et du mot à épeler.


----------



## OLN

Je précise aussi les accents uniquement quand ça semble nécessaire.
- Je n'ai jamais eu à épeler le mot _élève_. 
- Pour un mot où on hésiterait entre _è_ et _é_ , je dirai probablement « comme ça se prononce ». P. ex. pour le mot _événement,_ , je dirai « avec des accents aigus sur les E » ou « avec deux accents aigus ».
- Nom propre avec un _é_ qui disparaît quand il est écrit tout en majuscules ; pour l'épeller, je dis « E accent aigu ».
- Comme DearPrudence, je précise « jetée-[e]-[ə] » dans une dictée pour éviter de devoir corriger ce qu'aura saisi la secrétaire.


----------



## clamor

Maître Capello said:


> I believe the pronunciation « é » is used especially in France – we don't use it much in Switzerland. That being said, I've often heard French people say « é » even when the letter is a mere _E_ without an accent mark. I'm therefore not sure you can really say « é » to distinguish the accented _É_ from the bare _E_.


Oui, certains prononcent (comme moi) le nom de la lettre _E _[e], donc en effet il est délicat de dire [e] pour _é_.


----------



## OLN

La question posée dans le titre ne porte pas que sur la lettre _e_.

Dans cet ouvrage publié à Amsterdam en 1703 sur les remarques de l'académicien Favre (Fabre) de Vaugelas, dans une note de Thomas Corneille himself, on trouve "ce premier _i_ circonflexe".

En Suisse, on dit donc aussi simplement « _a_ grave » et « _u_ circonflexe », c'est juste ?
Je sens que je vais l'adopter.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> En Suisse, on dit donc aussi simplement « _a_ grave » et « _u_ circonflexe », c'est juste ?


Absolument.


----------

